# Experienced MA, new graduate with CCS searching for job



## sjtener (Jan 10, 2011)

Shirley Jean Tener
4715 Bonneville Drive
Arlington, TX 76016
Cell: (214) 315-3948
Email: stener2011@hotmail.com



QUALIFICATIONS

* National Registered Certified Coding Specialist 2010
* AAPC member 
* Experience in reimbursement methods with government, commercial, HMO's, PPO's and Medicare.
* Review medical record documentation to select the appropriate ICD-9-CM diagnosis, and ICD-9-CM procedure codes.
* Completed electronic filing with HCFA 1500 and transmitted electronic files to 3rd party payers.
* Maintain communication between medical management company ,physician, medical staff, and department heads by attending corporate meetings and coordinating interdepartmental functioning.
* Insurance pre-certification and pre-authorization for inpatient and outpatient procedures, including radiology CTA procedures for timely billing and collecting.
* Software used; MicroSoft Office, Outlook, Meditech, Electronic Medical Records, Nex-Gen, IDX, NetAccess and working knowledge of Avicenna practice management systems.
* Maintain awareness of advances in medicine, computerized diagnostic and treatment equipment, data processing technology, government regulations, health insurance changes, and financing options.
* Maintain professional approach to handling confidential information.
* Interact with customers to provide information in response to inquiries about products and services to handle and resolve complaints.
* Establish work schedules and assignments for staff, according to workload, space and equipment availability.
* HIPPA certified
* Expert in Medical Terminology, Typing 55 wpm

EDUCATION

* School for Allied Health Professionals, National Registered Certified Coding Specialist 2010
* ATI Registered Medical Assistant Program (2005)
* North Lake Junior College, Math, Biology and Art History (2005-2006)
* Tarrant County Junior College, English, Psychology, and Speech (1998)

EMPLOYMENT

Medical Clinic of North Texas
Internal Medicine 2008
Medical Assistant                         
* Prioritizing patient daily schedule, including patient walk- ins for injections
* EMR -electronic medical records data entry to prepare patient for visit/verify physicians coding
* Review Laboratory results and manage patient correspondence either with phone call or letter
* Referral process utilizing insurance websites
* Refill medication using Escribe and prior authorizations for perscriptions

Medical Edge Health Group 2005-2007
Office Manager
* Adhere to company and coding compliance policies and procedures for the assignment of complete, accurate, timely, and consistent codes for diagnoses and procedures.
* Verified insurance, and pre-certification for in office testing by proper ICD9 coding
* Managed all aspects of medical office including hiring and training
* Pre-certification for outpatient hospital procedures for Heart Catherizations, Stress Testing, and CTA's
* Utilized Manage- My- paper software for transcription, office procedures and test results
* Manage office expenses and transport bank deposits 
* Balance daily transactions and posting of charges
* OSHA officer
* Develop proceses to maintain computerized record management systems
Medical Assistant
* Manage physician and office schedule
* Managed Laboratory Results for physician and patient correspondence
* Communicate pre-operative and post-operative procedural information to patient
* Performed EKG and vital signs, provided patient education
* Maintain CLIA laboratory standards and performed venipunctures 

Kraft-Nabisco 2002-2003         
District Coordinator/Sales Representative
* Provided vendor support for an extensive route of retail customers.
* Maintained inventory, and track yearly sales objectives.
* Trained merchandizing staff
* Managed special projects working with the Market Leader.

Albertson's Food and Drug 1988-2002       	              
Assistant Manager
* Worked directly with Store Director and upper management to maintain sales goals.
* Ordered and maintained Grocery Department inventory.
* Hired and trained sales team.
* Served as Lead Manager in the absence of the Store Director.
Office Manager
* Daily Accounts Receivable
* Human Resources/Kronos Payroll for 100 + employees
* Personnel record retention/Benefits coordinator.
* Risk management.


----------

